# Fluke 223 Meter



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

We bought a Fluke 223 remote display meter for the shop. 
I have been using for battery maintenance and I can tell you that it is very handy for monitoring the results of your adjustments from across the room. It seems to work well in all of the situations we have used in but it will not transmit through a masonry wall. 
One of my coworkers would like to see Fluke make a meter that would transmit a mile that would make his work a lot easier .
Hopefully Fluke or someone else might a transmitter that would increase its range.

LC

Listen Think Solve


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the idea of a remote display, but the only thing that worries me is that I could possibly see someone getting busy and forgetting to grab the rest of the meter before leaving a job or not remembering where they last set the other half of it. 
Does the 223 have a locator function similar to what some cordless phones have, so that when someone forgets where they left the handset, you can press the locate button on the base unit and follow the beeps to find the handset hiding under the couch cushions?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't think that would be a problem. the display slides off the meter.
You would know that you do not have a complete meter when you pick up the meter section or the display section.

LC

Listen Think Solve


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I seem to recall those displays were bluetooth. They do make bluetooth repeaters. You could probably go down the block with it. I think AIRcable is the big name in the blueooth transmitter/receiver/repeater market.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

The Fluke 233 isn't BlueTooth and some have commented that it should have been.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

wptski said:


> The Fluke 233 isn't BlueTooth and some have commented that it should have been.


Yeah, that's a bummer. These wireless meters are new out since I got out of factory electrical work. They sure would have made my life easier a time or three. I could have had the control panel shut while monitoring something and things would have been safer for the machine operator.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Zombie thread lives again!

I was thinking this'd be a pretty good tool for making meter readings while staying outside the flash-boundary, but I'm guessing that it can't transmit through grounded-steel....

Just wondering if anyone has ever tried these things with the meter inside a metal enclosure?

-John


----------

